
Infrared Scans Show Possible Hidden Chamber in King Tut’s Tomb - Mz
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/151106-tut-tutankhamun-tomb-thermal-imaging-nefertiti-archaeology/
======
DrScump
another article here: [http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/new-
clues-poin...](http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/new-clues-point-
to-secret-chamber-in-king-tut-tomb-151106.htm)

